# monitoring battery drain



## 107097 (Sep 18, 2007)

Hi all. Sorry for reposting if inappropriate. I have read many other posts about the subject but none that answers my questions directly 

I would ideally like a "permanent" solution where I can monitor the current battery drain on my two leisure batteries. Most suggestions seen seems to be about non-permanent solutions solving the issues when it has become a problem.

I would also like a permanent solution where i can monitor the current voltage of my van starter battery. Here I guess there must be some existing solution that can be applied as my Hymer has such monitioring for my leisure batteries. 

As a side comment I would also like an elegant solution for permanently monitoring the level of gas in my 11l gas container. But for this issue I have concluded that the best option is to have 2 containers so you can fill up when your half empty  Everything I've read about so far seems a bit cumbersome, of doubious reliability or specially made for Gaslow... 

Does anybody have a suggestion about what are my best options regarding the battery monitoring issues? Preferrably something that can be ordered / installed by a dealer/garage  

Any input welcome!

Cheers,
Oyvind


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi

You may want to consider this for battery monitoring ..

http://www.victronenergy.com/battery-monitors/precision-battery-monitoring

Victron 

Jim


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hiya, Oyvind

To monitor battery drain (current, measured in amps, or sometimes milliamps) you need a voltmeter and a current shunt. This is usually a small lump of copper, which is fixed in line with your battery -ve lead, and allows a voltmeter to measure the volt drop across it. It has a very low resistance, so as not to upset other devices (increased resistance means reduced voltage to the van.) More sophisticated devices can measure the current through a coil which is clamped over the wire.

This sort of thing is available through Outdoor Bits: :: here ::

Gerald


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi the link 20 from Xantrex monitors both leisure and engine batteries. Measures amps in and out and tells you via coloured leds. what the state is. A lot of the others only measure one battery.

I got mine from Jackrabbit's ebay.com shop, cheaper than it is available here. As long as you order the installation kit, you have everything you need to install it. Shouldn't be problem for any competent DIYer.
http://www.jackrabbitmarine.com/Detail.bok?no=2715


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I have the Victron battery monitor for remaining electricity capacity and a Truma Sonatic for remaining gas capacity. These are then just as (well actually, more) accurate than my diesel fuel gauge, fresh water gauge and waste water gauge, for a full house.

It makes things really convenient. "Management" of electricity and gas is then just the same as for diesel!

Dave


----------



## brandywine (Aug 28, 2007)

I thought on Hymers the control panel showed both the voltage on the engine and leisure batteries.

Do you not have a rocker switch in the panel marked for battery 1 & 2, ours although a different model has.

Regards.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

The control panel on our ne Hymer VAN522 has a press button that changes the default reading of the leisure battery voltage to measure the engine battery voltage.


----------



## 107097 (Sep 18, 2007)

*Thanks for all the useful replies!*

Thank you all for great really useful replies! I have some website reading to do now 

I'll check tonight if my Hymer 642 control panel has the option to switch to monitor the starter battery. My panel monitors battery 1&2 but I thought that was leisure battery 1 and 2. I might be wrong?

Does anybody have any idea of the cost of installation of any of the suggested solutions?

Cheers,
Oyvind


----------



## brandywine (Aug 28, 2007)

Our Hymer has only 1 leisure battery, we only bought it in September & the dealer told me press at the top for engine battery and bottom for leisure.

This seems to work OK as voltages tend to be slightly different, I think if you have 2 leisure batteries they would be wired in parallel & you would still only get 1 reading.

Regards.


----------



## 107097 (Sep 18, 2007)

brandywine said:


> Our Hymer has only 1 leisure battery, we only bought it in September & the dealer told me press at the top for engine battery and bottom for leisure.
> 
> This seems to work OK as voltages tend to be slightly different, I think if you have 2 leisure batteries they would be wired in parallel & you would still only get 1 reading.
> 
> Regards.


Thank you very much for bringing this up. After checking the vehicle and the manual I see that indeed the first button will show me the engine battery status and the second the 2 leisure batteries' status. Very nice 

Cheers.


----------



## 107097 (Sep 18, 2007)

DABurleigh said:


> I have the Victron battery monitor for remaining electricity capacity and a Truma Sonatic for remaining gas capacity. These are then just as (well actually, more) accurate than my diesel fuel gauge, fresh water gauge and waste water gauge, for a full house.
> 
> It makes things really convenient. "Management" of electricity and gas is then just the same as for diesel!
> 
> Dave


The Truma Sonatic does indeed look like a very interesting product that should cover my needs for gas monitoring. Thanks for the tip!

http://www.truma.com/_anweisungen/Truma-Katalog/de/gasvers_freizeit/sonatic.html

Looks like the running price is around 130 Euros/90 Pounds.

Now all I have to find is the best option for monitoring leisure battery drain among the suggested options...

Cheers!


----------

